# 66 Data tag help



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

I have "de-coded" everything on my data tag with the exception of the circled numbers. Can someone please tell me what these are?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The 1 after the build date is a Pontiac plant only code, the other plants did not use this code. This code’s meaning is unknown.

16-26 is known as a fixture or body gate number. This is a reference number in the plant to where the body was welded.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Does anyone have the whole chart for the data plate? I can figure out most of my tag description but thrown off by a couple of letters. Especially the P-C paint one?!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Christine said:


> Does anyone have the whole chart for the data plate? I can figure out most of my tag description but thrown off by a couple of letters. Especially the P-C paint one?!
> View attachment 141986





Decoding the Tags


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The letter codes for Paint are as follows the first letter; is Lower Body Color and the second letter; upper/roof. 
In your case, your '66 started life as a Code P=Barrier Blue car with Code C=Cameo Ivory Roof.
Very cool when new. Not too many two-tone cars around anymore.









Here's a stunning example of a different two-tone color combo.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Another detail on your Trim/Data tag in the hole punched in the lower-left corner.
This was to advise the line workers that the car had shoulder seat belt anchoring provisions.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The letter codes for Paint are as follows the first letter; is Lower Body Color and the second letter; upper/roof.
> In your case, your '66 started life as a Code P=Barrier Blue car with Code C=Cameo Ivory Roof.
> Very cool when new. Not too many two-tone cars around anymore.
> View attachment 141987
> ...


Ohhhhhh okay yeah it was throwing me off because I’ve never heard of two different colors. Unless of course it was a convertible. And the ivory I took to be white so I thought what the heck?


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Another detail on your Trim/Data tag in the hole punched in the lower-left corner.
> This was to advise the line workers that the car had shoulder seat belt anchoring provisions.
> View attachment 141990
> 
> ...


Ohhh interesting! I’ve been reading a couple books and I have not seen that mentioned in there. Clearly there’s no shoulder straps now. 
it’s so fast it kind of would be a good idea though!!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Christine said:


> Ohhh interesting! I’ve been reading a couple books and I have not seen that mentioned in there. Clearly there’s no shoulder straps now.
> it’s so fast it kind of would be a good idea though!!


Do you happen to know what the last six numbers on the Vin number REALLY mean? Says it’s a “unique production numbe” for the car. I see by the data plate it was manufactured the third week of February. But does that six digit number on the vent mean anything? I thought it would be cool to know exactly what number car it was but this number is way too high then the number of produce that year. Vin: 242176K122693
Got everything figured out except the last six. 
I probably need to get the information from PHS but thought you might know!?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depending on the year, it's how many Pontiac V8s cars came down the line in that particular plant, not just GTOs. At that point it was 22,693. Numbers start at 100,001 for V8s, 600,001 for 6 cylinders. Some plants built A & B bodies so the numbers would mix as a total of both bodies, other plants built just A bodies or just Bs.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Christine said:


> Ohhh interesting! I’ve been reading a couple books and I have not seen that mentioned in there. Clearly there’s no shoulder straps now.
> it’s so fast it kind of would be a good idea though!!


To be clear this only indicates your '66 has the "Provisions" not necessarily the shoulder belts.
PHS or the original build sheet/window sticker would show whether your car came with them if you have any of these documents. 

The provisions were merely Fisher Body installed plates with threaded bolt holes so upper/shoulder belts could be installed.
As such;


----------



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Closeup view. (chrome screw is coat hook location)


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

O52 said:


> Depending on the year, it's how many Pontiac V8s cars came down the line in that particular plant, not just GTOs. At that point it was 22,693. Numbers start at 100,001 for V8s, 600,001 for 6 cylinders. Some plants built A & B bodies so the numbers would mix as a total of both bodies, other plants built just A bodies or just Bs.


Ohhh ALL Pontiacs! Not just GTOs. Makes sense. Trying to build my display board. Wish I knew the exact #.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

KrisP said:


> Closeup view. (chrome screw is coat hook location)
> 
> View attachment 142044


Is that a Hood hung on your wall!?


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> To be clear this only indicates your '66 has the "Provisions" not necessarily the shoulder belts.
> PHS or the original build sheet/window sticker would show whether your car came with them if you have any of these documents.
> 
> The provisions were merely Fisher Body installed plates with threaded bolt holes so upper/shoulder belts could be installed.
> ...


Yep read that I’m a book. Just prepped just in case. I was at a local American Legion cruise in show (won the commander’s choice) and was telling people that fun fast as per the data plate. Someone said I couldn’t drive this car in GA as they require shoulder belts. Not that I am but good to know. 

! I love the original memo you sent over dated Feb 1966 too. I think I’ll save it for a book. You have so much great info. Thanks as always!!!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Christine said:


> Someone said I couldn’t drive this car in GA as they require shoulder belts. Not that I am but good to know.


I can't speak for GA but I'm guessing the law was written to continue receiving Federal Highway funds. Sort of a blackmail by the Feds. 
But, I'm guessing that it was intended for those vehicles that were built with shoulder belts. Shoulder belts were required on all new vehicles sold in the United States as of Jan 1, 1968. It wouldn't surprise me though that if someone had added shoulder belts to a vehicle built before that date, the law would apply to them too.


----------



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Christine said:


> Is that a Hood hung on your wall!?


Yes. It's the original hood from my wifes' VW Type 3 Squareback that I restored about 15 years ago.
I hosted an "Invasion" (gathering of VW Type 3 enthusiasts that happens every other year in a different US state) back in 2014, and this hood was used as a demo for a hand pinstriping tech session. So I had all the attendees ( from about 30 cars) sign it!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

KrisP said:


> Yes. It's the original hood from my wifes' VW Type 3 Squareback that I restored about 15 years ago.
> I hosted an "Invasion" (gathering of VW Type 3 enthusiasts that happens every other year in a different US state) back in 2014, and this hood was used as a demo for a hand pinstriping tech session. So I had all the attendees ( from about 30 cars) sign it!


 Thats cool. Good use for spare parts you dont want to let loose of.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The letter codes for Paint are as follows the first letter; is Lower Body Color and the second letter; upper/roof.
> In your case, your '66 started life as a Code P=Barrier Blue car with Code C=Cameo Ivory Roof.
> Very cool when new. Not too many two-tone cars around anymore.
> View attachment 141987
> ...


I have been thinking about this because my code was B-C I just assumed that meant the top with the white vinyl. But do you really think it was like the picture here just painted white and the bottom blue? Also I got all my fax does this look right for a display board? I was a little nervous to get something wrong. I’m going to mimic my friend who has a nova similar to his board


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If the Trim/Data tag had a #1 (B-1) it would be referring to the White Cordova Top as outlined on the bottom of the chart posted.

Here is an example of '66 with code 2 BLACK Cordova Top;


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

So what does K-c mean? Someone just missed punch the tag?


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> View attachment 142084
> 
> So what does K-c mean? Someone just missed punch the tag?


Haha that C looks odd. Maybe it’s another 2 tone like mine. K is turquoise. C is ivory.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Now that's a unique combo IMO.
Can't say I've ever seen Turquise Body with a White roof on a '66 or '67.
The more common is a white body with a Turq roof. 
Here are a couple of examples;


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

I bet someone was drinking on the production line and messed up. Haha


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Now that's a unique combo IMO.
> Can't say I've ever seen Turquise Body with a White roof on a '66 or '67.
> The more common is a white body with a Turq roof.
> Here are a couple of examples;
> View attachment 142086


The roof is in primer. I might have to brake out a sander and see if its true. I think I would have to see evidence of this before I could consider it. I am on board with the turquoise after seeing all the pics from GTO jr. I was dead set on Quasar blue before I bought the car. I might spray a single coat to get an idea. The Tortoise on white scream 60's I don't want to get away from that. My grand father had a junk yard "cars" we would go see him on Saturdays all these cars would show up looking for parts, us kids would go check out the cars. I saw this picture and it immediate made me think of that.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

See that makes sense with the white interior. With the turquoise interior i am not sold. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Your combo intrigued me so I went looking


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
Wow!!! Where do you find all this. I searched and searched fir examples. 
Now for my totally random question but since you guys are so smart… What would be a good website to find information on a 56 Ford F1 hundred truck. My dad left me that also I’m going to finally get it here in a few weeks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

登录或注册即可查看


到 Facebook 查看帖子、照片和更多内容。




www.facebook.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I checked Marti Reports and does not cover them. 






F10V6R-16371 - 1956 Ford Truck VIN number breakdown - VINmagic.com


1956 Ford Truck VIN decoder




vinmagic.com













1955 Ford Trucks - CMW Trucks







www.cmwtrucks.com










Ford F-100 Paint Codes | Paint Color Reference Guide | CJ Pony Parts


The F-100 pickup is an American classic that came in hundreds of different paint colors over the decades. Match your color or find a new shade with our guide.




www.cjponyparts.com





Its strange the 1956 vin plates I found look different.
Color code:Aquatone Blue/ Snowshoe White?

Here is a write up I found on Ford Truck Enthusiast about production codes

"Well, you have just entered the rating plate Twilight Zone.

According to the rating plate pages in both the "48-52 Ford Truck Chassis Parts Catalog", and the 1948-1956 Ford Truck Parts and Accessories Illustrations Catalog," the Production Code should be a code that represents a date. However many times there are many more letters and numbers in these boxes than those for the advertised date. Perhaps it reflected a contract number or th etop drawing number of a special order series. No one seems to have a definate answer.

The first two numbers are the day of the month - ei 14 would be the 14th of the month. The next letter that follows indicates the month and year. A thru M is January thru December of the "First Year" (Letter "I" was not used so not to be confused with "1"[number one]) and N thru Z is January thru December of the "Second Year" (Letter "O" was not used so not to be confused with "0" [number zero]). Next will be three numbers which indicate which number truck that recieved a production code on that date. 

So, a production code of 05J055 (which is the production code off my 51) indicates it was started on the 5th of September of the first year and was teh 55th truck started.

I'm not sure if the date was the date the truck was started, the date it was ordered or the date of the particular contract was let. Not all trucks have production dates in these boxes. And, I don't know what criteria a truck had to have to get one. "


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Is that a SAC badge in the window?


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> I checked Marti Reports and does not cover them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super helpful thank you. I’m gonna have to start making a folder for information gathering on that. I do know that it was my grandfathers who I think bought it new ( I’ll have to confirm w/ my uncle) then my dad bought it from him. And then it was left to me last June!!!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Is that a SAC badge in the window?


I’ll have to check when I get it here next month. My dad was in the army ( I was Navy corpsman) it’s probably something to do with airborne ranger or a Georgia base? can’t remember but I know it has been there since the 70s when I was a kid! I will bookmark this and when I get it here I will let you know!!


----------

